# Little Wading help



## deepbassin (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm new to the houston area and wade fishing. I've been wading SWP and down at Rollover for flounder, I'm Looking for somewhere that is good for trout fishing? I dont want anyones honey hole, Just some Guidance on where to start?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

My two cents: scout out spots near you in the evening and look for dolphins. Hit up those spots later, keeping an eye out for baitfish up top. There's bound to be specks, the dolphins are experts.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Google is your friend. Look at the south shoreline of West Bay from SLP to Offats. Spend some time and gas and scout the potential areas. Good Luck.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Look for fish activity, it takes getting use to but once you master it the efforts will pay off.


----------

